# Tala Monestary Cat Park   Enjoy  :)



## ILuvCowparsely (21 September 2015)

Thought I would share some of my pictures when I went to see the cats and take them some goodies, such a wonderful safe haven for them in Cyprus.

Lovely place with dedicated people caring for them 

 This is a sample of what is on my Facebook 

Enjoy    first pictures  the dreamies and treats i brought to Cyprus for the cats - the dry food and tins I brought out there




















































A must to see the amount of cats there >>>  https://www.facebook.com/talamonast...5908466160562/905906859494056/?type=1&theater


----------



## splashgirl45 (21 September 2015)

lovely to see them all so relaxed and obviously enjoying life.....


----------



## hackneylass2 (22 September 2015)

What a lovely donation, I'm sure it was appreciated.

Gorgeous gorgeous cats, dedicated people. I support the Twinkle Trust, caring for cats in Fuerteventura, but having read Tala's page, I must send them something too.  It must be both heaven and hell working in such a place. All power to them and thanks for bringing this sanctuary to my attention.


----------



## Enfys (22 September 2015)

They all look like very happy and contented cats, are they able to just come and go (bet they don't leave  ) as they wish. Lovely of you to donate.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (22 September 2015)

The enclosure is quite big, they cannot escape from there the enclosure fence is too high - but google the site and you see  it is big enough you only see around 20 cats as they are in one of the many  indoor bits, they have part of the hill side inside the enclosure incorporating rocks boulders  vermin to chase and catch etc. 

 They  can be adopted ( many have ) I just sponsored a kitten from the website which will pay for her spaying etc. I have also named her sweet little girl.

 There are some on the outside which they care for and are trying to trap them to bring them in and neuter them / health check etc

 They have many shrubs / indoor areas like the one I have in pictures ( not posted ) as temperatures during the first week in Cyprus hit 38 but felt like 42 degrees.  It is very hot out there so they must have areas to get out the sun, hence why *BMW* the black and white one is panting in the photo he was so hot lol


----------



## Princess16 (22 September 2015)

What a kind thoughtful thing to do. 

We saw something similar in Lanzarote - Freddy's cat house in Playa Blanca. Started up by a man who has kept it going for years. What those cats would do without him Lord only knows . There are some really good people in this world


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (22 September 2015)

Lovely pics and what a great thing to do. 

Did anyone see Pussies Galore the other day too.  Cat lovers heaven.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (30 September 2015)

I love following the stories on heir facebook page


----------

